# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides > [How-To] Duplicate your skins onto a new account

## RG101

PATCHED /delete

----------


## vladuhaa

This is a new skin! Guys, just look!  :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup: 
ShrinkMe.io

----------


## hansondean

Hey there, idle mining empire is for you if you like online games. It's suitable for everyone who wants to find fun after stressful working hours.

----------

